

Multi-Service Local Development Environment with Vagrant and Docker - cbrantley
http://devbandit.com/2015/05/29/vagrant-and-docker.html

======
lioeters
Love the clear, concise example repo and informative explanation. Perfect
introduction to start exploring this concept. Thank you for sharing, looking
forward to more articles like this.

